# JSP anfänger. auf eigene klassen zu greifen



## kartofelbauer (16. Mai 2005)

moin
ich möchte mich jsp beschäftigen komm allerdings nicht so recht weiter
es hängt daran das ich nicht mal auf eine eigens erstellte klassen zugreifen kann...
ich nutze tomcat 5.0 als webserver

hier der code der jsp :


> <%--
> - Autor :
> - Datum :
> - Copyright :
> ...


hier der code der java.class , die sich im WEB_INF\classes ordner befindet : 


> public class Counter {
> 
> static int count = 0;
> 
> ...



ich habe schon versucht über die direktive
@page import="WEB-INF.classes.*;"
aber dieses packag wurde nicht gefunden, bzw es müsst ja normaler weiße auf dieses standart mäßig zugegriffen werden


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Mai 2005)

nein, ist es nicht

es gibt keine package WEB-INF/classes/

alles UNTERHALB von diesem Ordner sind die packages

usw. usf.


----------



## bronks (17. Mai 2005)

kartofelbauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> ...
> Auf dieser Seite waren schon
> <%! Counter.getCount(); %>
> ...


Du mußt erstmal ein Counterobjekt erstellen evlt. mit dem new-Operator. Das darf auch nur einmal im Leben der JSP passieren.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Mai 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kartofelbauer hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä? ist doch static??

problem könnte IMHO sein, dass Tomcat nicht gut mit dem namenlosen Default-Package klarkommt, aber dazu müsste man den Counter in ein package stecken...


AHHHH


```
<%! Counter.getCount(); %>
```

was macht das ! da? kaputt!!


----------



## bronks (17. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> hä? ist doch static??
> 
> problem könnte IMHO sein, dass Tomcat nicht gut mit dem namenlosen Default-Package klarkommt, aber dazu müsste man den Counter in ein package stecken...


Oh ja! Static! Jetzt sehe ich es auch...  :roll: 

Du hast es entdeckt: Das Problem ist definitiv das Default-Package. Damit hatte ich letzten Winter mein Vergnügen, kann ich mich erinnern.   8)


----------



## kartofelbauer (17. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AHHHH
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





???? was meinst du damit?
ich versuch mich grad noch an dem problem, habs noch nicht raus... auch nicht mit einem neuen package;


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Mai 2005)

es heisst nicht <%! sondern <%=

wenn du eine Ausgabe in die jsp machen willst....


----------



## kartofelbauer (17. Mai 2005)

oh ja... das stimmt  trotzdem prob noch nicht gelöst, ich grieg es nicht gebacken mit den packages .... ich versuchs aber weiterhin, wenn ichs bis heute abend nicht schaff gibts einen weiteren post 

es lag einfach an den packages
der tomcat kam wohl wirklich mit dem default package nicht klar... danke an euch beide


----------



## kartofelbauer (17. Mai 2005)

.... dieser post kann gelöscht werden


----------

